# Now guess how many THIS poor doe has!



## eliya (Mar 11, 2008)

O.k. so Ivory is HUGE again this year. She had twins her first freshening, then quads and then sextuplets!!! 
First, here's what she looked like LAST year when she freshened with SEXTUPLETS:



And here is what she looks like THIS year, with three weeks to go until her due date:

















































I LOVE this picture!!! 









Any guesses on how many kids are in poor Ivory?


----------



## Holly (Mar 27, 2009)

maybe 6 more!


----------



## goatkid (Oct 26, 2007)

I'm not sure how many, but she looks alot line Miracle, belly and all. Miracle is due soon, but don't have an exact date due to being pen bred. I'm guessing she'll have 3 or 4 kids.


----------



## Legend Hills (May 29, 2008)

I'm guessing five. Three doelings. Two bucklings.  She's big.


----------



## stoneyheightsfarm (Jan 19, 2008)

Mercy! If you took a photo of me that hugely pregnant, I'd stick my tongue out at you, too!


----------



## NubianSoaps.com (Oct 26, 2007)

That's hysterical! Yep when goats are only miniature because they have short legs, those bellies are nearly touching the pasture grass :biggrin Petrie and Sienna were big, had quads, but not THAT big  So I would say either much bigger quads or perhaps quints. Keep us posted. Vicki


----------



## eliya (Mar 11, 2008)

Grass! You lucky! My does would be dragging their bellies through the SNOW (if they would let their feet get wet lol)

As far as short legs, I know what you mean (have a few of those), but Ivory's actually aren't short. Check out the pictures of her on her page. You can see the difference from last year before kidding and then a few months later - it was just that her belly was QUITE stretched! http://greengablesmininubians.com/Does/Ivory.htm


----------



## Sondra (Oct 25, 2007)

NOPE I say triplets (just to be different)


----------



## eliya (Mar 11, 2008)

LOL. You'll probably be right Sondra. She's just messing with us.


----------



## Legend Hills (May 29, 2008)

I can't wait to find out.


----------



## LLB101 (Sep 29, 2009)

ok, I'll pick the odd number, I say 5 this year!

this gives me a great idea tho'... I'm going to start a pool for kidding date and number of kids... for mine due in 10 days... OMG, day 145 is 10 days away!!! (note to self: Lacia - get OFF the computer and go clean the kidding stall now!!!! )


----------



## eliya (Mar 11, 2008)

LOL Lacia. Yeah, I'm guessing 4-5 for Ivory as well. I may change my mind if she continues to grow a lot - they REALLY start getting big those last few weeks.


----------



## Sondra (Oct 25, 2007)

If she still has 3 wks to go the poor thing won't be able to get up


----------



## Faithful Crown Nubians (Dec 5, 2007)

Im guessing triplets.


----------



## hsmomof4 (Oct 31, 2008)

One of my kinder does looked just like that this year...her third freshening...she'd done two sets of twins before and was nowhere near that big last year. So I was thinking at least 4, maybe 5. She had quads, 2 does, 2 bucks.


----------



## Drycreek goats (Sep 8, 2009)

5, cant wait to see the outcome.That is really wild!!!Good luck with her.She is so cute too.Tammy


----------



## mamatomany (Aug 7, 2008)

Makes me want to post a pic of one of my girls due tomorrow  She is huge too, but probably will only give me twins again. I'm fine with that as long as they are doelings again  She has an 8 lbder and a whoppin 12 pounder last year.


----------



## Bernice (Apr 2, 2009)

Hmmmm....I say twins....does?


----------



## deJardine (Apr 29, 2009)

HOLY COW!!!! OMG poor thing! Lol...


----------



## doublebowgoats (Mar 6, 2008)

Maybe she'll have four doelings for you. Nice sized and healthy.


----------



## LamanchaLover (Jan 11, 2010)

I guessing 5. Hope the kidding goes good too.


----------



## Aja-Sammati (Oct 26, 2007)

I'm voting for sextuplets again for the poor girl. Having sextuplets here once was a n adventure, but not one I ever want to repeat, so if she does have that many- good luck!!


----------



## Feral Nature (Oct 26, 2007)

I'm remembering how that felt and remembering how much I loved my maternity girdle...it held everything up and in after it was all strethced down and out. I say 6 kids, why not?


----------



## HeidiEllsworth (May 28, 2009)

We're going to show these pictures to all the kids in our dairy goat 4-H club meeting tonight and have them vote on how many kids she has. Be sure to let us know!


----------



## eliya (Mar 11, 2008)

I will let you all know how many she has. Poor girl is getting bigger by the day. She still has 13 days to go. I gave her her prebirth haircut this afternoon and had to lift her onto the milkstand. She could get her front feet up, but there was NO WAY she could get all those kids up on her own. WOW, was she HEAVY! She usually weighs about 95 lbs, but I could hardly lift her back end onto the stand. I don't know how she does it. The funny thing is that she doesn't seem to notice - just keeps going like everyone else and is usually the one who tries to bolt out the door to the milk house if I don't watch her.


----------



## LLB101 (Sep 29, 2009)

These pics were last week with 2 weeks to go, she's due next week, and getting bigger by the hour it seems! If I can get a comparable angle pic easy, I'll have to compare.

Look at this doe's right side, how many are in there? She's not telling, just smiles sweetly when I ask... had triplets as FF.

Looks like a guitar from the top like this :rofl Ok, here's a front view too - how do you get the pics to be side to side and take up less forum scrolling space?

[attachment deleted by admin]


----------



## eliya (Mar 11, 2008)

LLB101 said:


> ...how do you get the pics to be side to side and take up less forum scrolling space?


The only way I know how to do it is by posting the pictures using photobucket. I don't know how to do it if they are attachments.


----------



## LLB101 (Sep 29, 2009)

ah, makes sense, so that's what you did with the first 3 that are horizontal together?

what's your guess on my MM? Her belly is more discrete "kids" sticking out, and not as big as your MN of course, but Nubians have a lot more kids than LM's...sextupets is amazing!

Anyone measure the big bellies or there's no point?


----------



## LamanchaLover (Jan 11, 2010)

I am guess two a buck and a doe.
Hope everything goes well for her,
I love MM.


----------



## eliya (Mar 11, 2008)

LLB101 said:


> ah, makes sense, so that's what you did with the first 3 that are horizontal together?


Yeah, there are a couple options with photobucket, you can get it to generate just the usual img type (like the big pictures of Ivory) or Thumbnail previews (like the first three pictures from last year).


LLB101 said:


> what's your guess on my MM? Her belly is more discrete "kids" sticking out, and not as big as your MN of course, but Nubians have a lot more kids than LM's...sextupets is amazing!


Hard to say. She looks quite full. I would guess triplets I think. Could be just twins, but you never know.



LLB101 said:


> Anyone measure the big bellies or there's no point?


I have before, that would be fun to get belly measurements on my girls this year - especially Ivory! I remember measuring one of my older does when she had quads - the tape wouldn't reach all the way around her, but it was about 55 inches around.


----------



## Legend Hills (May 29, 2008)

My doe last year had a belly size around 54 inches and had a pair of 10 lb twins. This year it was a little less and she still had twins just not as big as the ones last year. So belly size does not determine how many they might have (IMO) as there are multiple factors at play. It is a neat idea though. 

Kim


----------



## eliya (Mar 11, 2008)

I agree Kim. It can change a lot. ESPECIALLY from doe to doe. My doe who had quads with the 55 inch belly (she was a MiniNubian so probably 5# kids) always has a huge belly - even when she's not pregnant. Ivory on the other hand, shrinks down in the summer to a nice trim, youthful figure. In spite of the sextuplets last year, she looked GREAT. You can see her pregnant pictures from last year and then pictures from summer and fall last year - wow. http://greengablesmininubians.com/Does/Ivory.htm (towards the bottom)


----------



## CrazyFarm (May 15, 2017)

how many did she have?


----------

